# 

## omen89

Witam wszystkich  :wink:  

Może najpierw przedstawię trochę naszej historii i naświetle jak to się wszystko wydarzyło..

Otóż od roku 2010 przebywałem i pracowałem za granicą. W maju 2012r na małej domówce u kolegi poznałem moją aktualną żonę. 
W lipcu 2013 roku zostaliśmy właścicielami szeregówki do małego remontu na przedmieściach Amsterdamu 5 minut samochodem od plaży przy morzu północnym. I tak płynęły sobie spokojnie lata w czasie których remontowaliśmy nasze 70m2 na powierzchni 143m2 działki. 
Jako, że wszystko co zarobiliśmy pakowaliśmy w dom dopiero w roku 2017 udało nam się wybrać do Polski na dłuższy urlop niż weekend i przy okazji wzięliśmy ślub. Po trzech beztroskich tygodniach w ojczyźnie nadszedł czas wyjazdu. Przez poprzednie 7 lat nigdy nie myślałem, że z łzami w oczach będę kiedyś wyjeżdżał do domu. 1200 kilometrów rozmów, łez w oczach itp.. po 11 godzinach jazdy wiedzieliśmy jedno. Kończymy remont, załatwiamy wszystkie sprawy i wracamy do kraju. No ok wracamy ale gdzie będziemy mieszkać ?  Zastanawianie się co i jak trwało 2-3 miesiące. W tym czasie przejrzeliśmy chyba wszystkie ogłoszenia dotyczące sprzedaży domów na śląsku. Hmm 400 tys zł za jakieś 100m2 szeregówki na malutkiej działce nie wyglądało zachęcająco. Mieszkanie wg nie wchodziło w grę z powodu posiadania psa i kota. Ciężki temat.. do dnia w którym żona wracając z pracy oznajmiła mi, że wierzy że będę w stanie postawić jej wymarzony dom.. podsunęła mi telefon z youtubem i kanałem Łukasza Budowlańca.. Jakoś z remontem domu z 1956 roku sobie poradziłem to dlaczego mam sobie nie poradzić z budową domu ? Za sobą mam m.in generalny remonty 2 łazienek, kuchni i salonu, przewrócenie prawie  2 metrów ściany nośnej aby powstała otwarta kuchnia, przebicie się przez strop wraz z zrobieniem od podstaw schodów zabiegowych, montaż okna dachowego, wymianę grzejników wraz z rurkami w części domu.. Więc i budowa domu to nie będzie jakiś wyczyn.. Najgorsze już za mną  :cool:  

W czerwcu 2019 rozpoczęliśmy sprzedaż domu. Byliśmy w szoku jak dowiedzieliśmy się ile wzrosła wartość naszego domu w ciągu 6 lat.. Po tygodniu od wystawienia naszego domu na sprzedaż został zorganizowany dzień otwarty.. W ciągu 8 godzin pojawiło się około 40 zainteresowanych zakupem.  :popcorn:  Na drugi dzień wraz z pośrednikiem z zaciekawieniem otwieraliśmy koperty z propozycjami od chętnych. Ok kupiec wybrany. Telefon z umówieniem pierwszego spotkania i poszło.. 
Dom sprzedany 31 października 2019. 









Ciąg dalszym w kolejnym poście.

----------


## J&D

Obserwuję po sąsiedzku :bye:

----------


## omen89

Wraz z powrotem rozpoczęło się wielkie szukanie działki. 
Spodziewaliśmy się, że w przeciągu półtorej roku działki trochę zdrożeją ale nie że aż tak. No cóż nie ma wyjścia. 
wizyta u jednego pośrednika, drugiego, trzeciego oglądanie 1,5,10 i 20 działki.. 21 działka to było to.
Okazało się że jest to kompleks 18 działek. Bylibyśmy pierwszymi kupcami. Sprzedaje je 2 panów.. Niestety nie było informacji co z drogą dojazdową więc pośrednia poprosiliśmy o jak najszybsze zbadanie sytuacji, kontakt z właścicielami. Mijały kolejne dni telefon milczał. Wyjechaliśmy do Holandii załatwić ostatnie sprawy na tydzień i po powrocie wrócił temat działki. Tuż przed świętami telefon dzwonił szybka informacja.. Niestety Panowie nie potrafią dogadać się co do udziałów w drodze dojazdowej. Jeden z drugim nie chce rozmawiać. Mamy poczekać do nowego roku i pewnie będzie coś wiadomo. Pach chciał że 1 stycznia wylatywaliśmy na zasłużony urlop.. Wróciliśmy 15 tycznia 2020 brak jakiejkolwiek informacji od pośrednika zmusił nas do ponownego szukania. 
Drugie podejście było już konkretne. 9 działek, ostatnie 2 już sprzedane. Sprzedający obiecuje utwardzić drogę w kwietniu 2020. Potargowaliśmy się jeszcze i 31 stycznia 2020 stajemy się właścicielami działki o powierzchni 827m2. 

23m od frontu, boki po 36 metrów z groszem. 
Różnica wysokości między górą a dołem około 3-4 metrów 


Dzień po zakupie od raz poszukiwanie geodety, pojechaliśmy złożyć wniosek o warunki do Taurona oraz MPWIK. 
Po kilku 2-3 tygodniach przyszły pierwsze warunki z Taurona na sierpień 2021 no ok.
Woda 240 metrów od domu trzeba się samemu przyłączyć. Kanalizacja najwcześniej za 5-8 lat  :bash:  :eek: 
Z początkiem marca telefon do geodety jak tam sprawa naszych map do celów projektowych. Zapomniał o nas.. Nadszedł czas Covidu i zaczęły się schody. Dokumenty z starostwie złożył 13 marca.. Na mapy z starostwa czekaliśmy aż do czerwca. Podobno normlanie to trwało maks 30 dni.. Coż taka rzeczywistość.

----------


## omen89

w oczekiwaniu na mapy zaczęliśmy załatwiać resztę spraw. 
Pierwsza był wybór projektu. Zależało nam na domu do 100m2 parterowym, jak najmniej skomplikowanym w budowie. 
Padło na projekt Z241 z biura Z500. 
Kolejna to adaptacja proejktu. 
Poniżej mała lista zmian: 
1. Brak kominka
2. Powiększona łazienka kosztem jednej sypialni. 
3. Okna na froncie podniesione do wysokości 105cm.
4. Okna w sypialniach 120x2350
5. Okno w kuchni 160x130
6. Brak wejścia do kotłowni/spiżarki od kuchni.
7. Brak okapu dachowego 
8. Usunięcie okna w garderobie 
9. Poszerzenie salonu o 40cm kosztem sypialni. 

tak to wygląda : 


tak wygląda usytuowanie domu na działce. 
Dzięki usunięciu okna w garderobie mogliśmy się przytulić na 3 metry od granicy działki. 


Tutaj jeszcze nasza działka

Jeszcze w lutym działka została ogrodzona.. Oh naklnąłem się przy tej robocie. Niestety w gruncie mamy samą glinę i skałę. Wiertnia spalinowa niewiele pomogła. Trzeba było kuć. 3 dni walczyłem żeby wkopać te słupki chociaż na 80cm w głąb. 





Teraz może nieco założeń. 
1. Najważniejsze ile się da DIY
2. Zimna płyta fundamentowa.
3. ściany nośne i działowe z BK 
4. Wiązary prefabrykowane.
5. Pokrycie z blachy na rąbek 
6. Nie mamy komina więc zastanawiam się nad ogrzewaniem. Sa 3 typy. Pompa ciepła powietrze woda/HVAC/bufor 
7. Będzie fotowoltaika 6-10KW zależnie od finansów 
8. Rekuperacja  z odzyskiem ciepła 
 i pewnie kilka innych rzeczy o których jeszcze nie wiem albo już zapomniałem. 



Dokumenty złożone w starostwie w połowie czerwca. 3 września pozwolenie uprawomocniło się  i 4 września rozpoczęło się nasze piekło. Ale o tym już w nowym poście.

----------


## omen89

Na sam początek wjechała oczywiście koparka. 
Wykop + wymiana gruntu. 
przy scanie zachodniej zebrany tylko humus. Pod wschodnią ścianą już prawie 150cm.. Tam potem będzie trzebać coś wymyśleć jakiś murek oporowy. Zobaczymy. 
Tak wyglądają 2 dni pracy koparki. 



Trzeci dzień rozpoczął się od problemów. Jeszcze nie wspominałem ale droga obiecana na kwiecień do września oczywiście nie powstała. Dopóki było sucho miałem nadzieję że wszystko spokojnie dojedzie na działkę. Niestety pierwsza 4ośka z dolomitem uświadomiła mi jaki będę miał problem. Zakopała się w po przejechaniu około 50 metrów naszą drogą dojazdową. Na szczęście wciąż była u nas  koparka i jakoś udało się ją wyciągnąć. Najgorsze jest to, że w drodze były już kolejne samochody. Z kierowcą obeszliśmy teren stwierdził, że po działkach sąsiadów spokojnie dojadą a i koparka będzie miała lżej bo nie będzie pod górkę z kamieniem podjeżdżać. Szybkich kilka telefonów do sąsiadów i problem rozwiązany. Oczywiście do czasu pierwszych deszczów  :mad: 
Cały dzień przyjeżdżał do nas kamień. Oparator koparki rozwoził go po płycie a my z kolegą równaliśmy i stopą 500kg ubijaliśmy. W między czasie poskładaliśmy też cała kanalizę. 
4 dzień pracy rozpoczynaliśmy z takim stanem. 


Została nam ostatnia warstwa kamienia do wyrównania i ubicia. Łącznie 60cm dolomitu - 13 4 osiek. Potem ułożenie papy oraz położenie podkładów betonowych pod zbrojenie.

----------


## omen89

Ten post piszę właśnie trzeci raz.  :bash: 
Po 4 dniach zabawy z dolomiten, zagęszczarką itd przyszedł czas na zbrojenie. 
Wraz z teściem w 4 dni pocięliśmy ułożyliśmy i związaliśmy 2200kg stali zbrojeniowej.
Pracy nie ułatwiał nam akurat panujący upał który sięgał 30 stopni.
5 dnia przygotowaliśmy burty płyty, przyspawaliśmy bednarkę oraz wykonaliśmy przepusty na prąd i dodatkowe instalacje. Zamówiłem też 33m3 betonu na kolejny dzień. 
16 września o 10 przyjechał beton i zaczęło się. Cała akcja do naszego odjazdu trwała jakoś 4 godziny. Niestety zdjęć brak. Zaaferowany tym wszystkim musiałem nie zauważyć jak telefon wypada mi z kieszeni do płyty  :yes:  Dopiero przy przebieraniu się zauważyłem, że nie mam telefonu. Teść zaczął do mnie dzwonić i usłyszeliśmy go gdzieś w środku płyty  :rotfl:   Na szczęście i tak czekała mnie wymiana w najbliższym czasie. 
Poniżej kilka zdjęć małżonki sprzed wylania i podsumowanie kosztów. 









*Koszty:
*dolomit 210 ton 9450zł 
transport dolomitu  x14 - 2520zł
koparka 30h - 3000zł 
pręt zbrojeniowy 10mm - 6303zł 
drut wiązałkowy + wiązarki - 300zł 
rury lite 4.7mm, kolana, trójniki kanalizacja - 1950zł
papa zgrzewalna  14 rolek - 806zł
papa wierzchnia 14 rolek 608zł 
bednarka 30 x 4 - 450zł 
wynajem zagęszczarki - 320zł 
wynajem łaty wibracyjnej - 100zł 
podkłady betonowe 150szt - 150zł 
deski szalunkowe - pozostałość bo budowie rodziców 0 zł  :cool: 
beton 33m3 B25 w8 - 9500zł
pompa do betonu - 1000zł 
rura arot - 120zł
folia do przykrycia płyty - 150 zł 

*Łącznie: 36 727zł*

----------


## L.mArK

Cześć. Skoro zdecydowałeś się na płytę to dlaczego bez ocieplenia? Sam ruszam z budową niedługo i będę robił płytę na xpsie.

----------


## key1

> w roku 2017 udało nam się wybrać do Polski na dłuższy urlop niż weekend i przy okazji wzięliśmy ślub. Po trzech beztroskich tygodniach w ojczyźnie nadszedł czas wyjazdu. Przez poprzednie 7 lat nigdy nie myślałem, że z łzami w oczach będę kiedyś wyjeżdżał do domu. 1200 kilometrów rozmów, łez w oczach itp.. po 11 godzinach jazdy wiedzieliśmy jedno. Kończymy remont, załatwiamy wszystkie sprawy i wracamy do kraju.


wzruszyłem się.

wszystkiego najlepszego i powodzenia.

----------


## omen89

> Cześć. Skoro zdecydowałeś się na płytę to dlaczego bez ocieplenia? Sam ruszam z budową niedługo i będę robił płytę na xpsie.


moja płyta miała być na XPSie lecz z powodu 2 doświadczeń z zeszłego roku odpuściłem. 
1. Jak widać tuz pod moją działką stoi dom który z końcem 2020 został oddany do użytku. Wczesną wiosną zeszłego roku był ocieplany. Kawałki grafitowego styropianu były porozrzucane po całej okolicy. Miałem okazję zobaczyć jak ten styropian wygląda latem i nie wyglądało to obiecująco - w kawałkach wyrażnie czuć było wilgoć i bardzo łatwo się rozwarstwiał
2. W czerwcu 2020 siostra rozpoczęła remont "kostki" z lat 70 która 15 lat temu została ocieplona biały styropianem 10cm. Odkopywała fundament i poprawiała izolację pionową. Można było zauważyć znaczne nasiąknięcie styropianu woda. 

W względu na te 2 doświadczenia właśnie odpuściłem XPSa czy aque pod płyta. Nie jest to sprawdzone na przeciągu 15-30 lat więc wole nie ryzykować, szczególnie że tego nie da się za bardzo później już zmienić.

----------

